# Berks County PA



## Moose's Mowing (Oct 6, 2012)

Anyone in Berks County in SE PA? Looking to network with some local guys to either offer help or ask for help when needed. It'd be nice to have somebody I can call if I get sick, equipment goes down, I'm out hunting on my vacation and to refer/trade accounts with....etc. I'll return the favor.


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

I am! PM me, we can chat sometime.


----------



## gasjr4wd (Feb 14, 2010)

MJ Services;1526059 said:


> Anyone in Berks County in SE PA? Looking to network with some local guys to either offer help or ask for help when needed. It'd be nice to have somebody I can call if I get sick, equipment goes down, I'm out hunting on my vacation and to refer/trade accounts with....etc. I'll return the favor.


Still looking for help? Near DE line.


----------



## Crestview (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm in Schuylkill... can't say I have any free time DURING the storms as I'm overwhelmed with commercial accounts. After the snow is over and I clean up and do a few residentials I'm generally available.


----------

